# May Houston Herf



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Here are some pictures from May's Houston Herf at Troy and Rhonda's house.

http://flickr.com/photos/cigar-live-cypress/sets/72157605140410825/


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!

Herfin' and able to keep the kids entertained by hustlin' pool.

Actually - that looks like a fun time.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I am always jealous of these Houston Herf's. One of these days I'm going. It's just a five hour drive.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting these Sam.



terrasco said:


> I am always jealous of these Houston Herf's. One of these days I'm going. It's just a five hour drive.


Just move on down here terrasco. It will be much easier


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

looked like a great time guys and was that bald guy Frank Damn he got scalped


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

the kid shooting pool has a great costume. looks like fun. would love to herf with the Houston gang.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

those are late into the evening pics, we need earlyer in the afternoon/evening pics, more people were present


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

jitzy said:


> looked like a great time guys and was that bald guy Frank Damn he got scalped


Yeah thats me, summer hair cut LOL


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice...thought I might even sneek up on yez down there this summer, but my Houston (Cypress, TX) kid bro is spending the summer in Cali.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Man-
You texas guys know how to Herf--

And probably cook a mean BBQ also


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

This was my first time cooking a brisket or even ribs. But I don't think they came out too shabby (if I do say so myself). But I almost wish I would have waited for the chicken that wasn't ready until the end of the night. Made a great midnight snack.


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Those pics look like you all had a good time! I would imagine that the weather is warm out there in Houston. Cigars, Pool, and of course, friends!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

g_flores said:


> Those pics look like you all had a good time! I would imagine that the weather is warm out there in Houston. Cigars, Pool, and of course, friends!


I think it was the last cool night of the year. I think the high Saturday was in the 80's, but by the end of the night, we shut the garage doors and fired up a heater.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats a nice little set up! Looks like fun!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

We had a great time. Thanks again Rhonda and Troy. Oh yeah and the brisket and ribs were very good....and the pecan pie.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks like a great time!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looked like a great time, guys! Wel done!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice herf. great pics


----------



## Wiseash (Jan 30, 2008)

As long as the little nose-minors keep their hands off the booze, they can have the billiards table...


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

good times


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wiseash said:


> As long as the little nose-minors keep their hands off the booze, they can have the billiards table...


I pulled the cover off the pool table for the adults to play- but none did. Only the kiddos were interested. But anything that keeps the kids occupied like that is well worth it IMHO .


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pix, Sam! I don't think anyone started taking any pictures until after dark. We were all too busy eating, drinking and smoking to take many pictures!  I snapped a few at the end of the night that I'll try to post up later.

Man, it was a blast getting together with everyone (as always). Thanks to all for coming all the way out to our casa. We had a heck of a time!!!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, it was a great time. Great people, food, ribs, brisket, chicken, sides, and the deserts, well, scrumpcious (sp?) comes to mind... 

We may need to rename HOUSTON to HERFTON or maybe HERFTOWN cuz Htown kinda sets the bar pretty high when it comes to Herfs....

Thanks Rhonda and Troy for being such gracious and giving hosts...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha looks like fun man. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------

